# [SOLVED] Reset router to factory settings and now it won't setup.



## forlornhope638 (Jul 24, 2010)

I got a Belkin n150 router a few months ago and it's been working fine until my roommate decided to reset it to default factory settings. Now I can't see the router in available connections or even access the router setting page (through the belkin software or 192.168.2.1 Always get page cannot be displayed). Setting it up with the belkin software is fruitless. I used the default username and password included with the router. I can connect to the internet through a wired connection that is hooked up to the router. I've disabled firewalls, checked for updates and a million other things. unplugging and plugging. still no dice :/ 

Oh and the router doesn't show up on other devices either (my phone, roomate's phone/laptop) so I know it's just not a one device problem.

this is what I get when I do ipconfig

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Brooke>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Brooke-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR928X Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-08-E9-D6-F8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F0-7B-CB-E6-BC-48
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Con
troller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-5A-B6-E5-05-13
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b9db:f4e2:aefd:ca9e%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.3.190(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, October 06, 2013 1:52:59 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, October 06, 2013 2:52:59 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.3.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.3.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 242244278
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-08-5F-0D-70-5A-B6-E5-05-13

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.3.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F5E32B27-912E-4656-9303-48C4DDA40011}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {543126CF-9AB8-4406-972C-20AEB4C8CADA}:


Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.Belkin:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{8B41104F-EA93-4089-A1BE-667679F28C92}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{0479DAA0-4F27-4AB5-8BDC-254E2D773A54}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Brooke>


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Reset router to factory settings and now it won't setup.*

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if found here's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type or copy and paste the following command: 

*ipconfig/all > 0 & notepad 0* 

and press enter.

Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus WiFi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## forlornhope638 (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Reset router to factory settings and now it won't setup.*

ok did what you said and this is what I got 

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.Belkin:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{8B41104F-EA93-4089-A1BE-667679F28C92}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{0479DAA0-4F27-4AB5-8BDC-254E2D773A54}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Reset router to factory settings and now it won't setup.*

You should change the wifi channel from 1 to 6 so you are not competing for signal with your neighbor. This is assuming your router is the one at the top of the list.

Your router is at 192.168.3.1
not
192.168.2.1

You should be able to logon now and configure your wireless.


----------



## forlornhope638 (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Reset router to factory settings and now it won't setup.*

I don't think my router was any of those networks. It simply doesn't show up. I went to 192.168.3.1 and it took me to a AirOs login page. Maybe that's my modem? There's just a internet wire that goes through the wall and plugs in to a cable that is split two ways on on one side. Left split, you plug in the internet cable and the right split, you plug in an ac adapter. The other side is connected to the router. Not very tech savy so not sure what to do. Google tells me default admin/password for AirOs is ubnt but that doesn't work. Neither does leaving it blank.

I didn't set up the internet here intially so not sure what's going on (renting a house)


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Reset router to factory settings and now it won't setup.*

Can you post a pic of this splitter?

AirOS is Ubiquiti product and not a belkin.

If you connect your pc wired to the splitter do you get internet?

You need to be wired to the belkin and set to use dhcp. Get a wired connection and then post a ipconfig /all for review.


----------



## forlornhope638 (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Reset router to factory settings and now it won't setup.*

Yes, I get internet if I connect my pc to the splitter. And I also get internet from connecting with a wire hooked up to the router with the splitter hooked to that. 

http://i.imgur.com/HvJ7bJ4.jpg (splitter) / http://i.imgur.com/4Isfeeg.jpg (router)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Brooke>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Brooke-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR928X Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-08-E9-D6-F8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F0-7B-CB-E6-BC-48
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Con
troller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-5A-B6-E5-05-13
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b9db:f4e2:aefd:ca9e%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.3.190(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, October 07, 2013 11:13:10 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, October 07, 2013 1:02:44 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.3.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.3.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 242244278
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-08-5F-0D-70-5A-B6-E5-05-13

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.3.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F5E32B27-912E-4656-9303-48C4DDA40011}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {543126CF-9AB8-4406-972C-20AEB4C8CADA}:


Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.Belkin:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{8B41104F-EA93-4089-A1BE-667679F28C92}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{0479DAA0-4F27-4AB5-8BDC-254E2D773A54}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Brooke>


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Reset router to factory settings and now it won't setup.*

Strange hookup with that power y. Look at page 2 in the belkin manual.
http://www.belkin.com/networking/manual/MAN_F9K1001_8820-00773_RevA01_N150_Router.pdf

That is a normal setup. No power y.

Every try this without the power y?

If you connect the pc to the internet but not the router what ip address do you get for gateway?


----------



## forlornhope638 (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Reset router to factory settings and now it won't setup.*

if I remove the power y, I get no internet and no gateway. When I've hooked up the power y to my computer directly, it gives me the ipconfig seen in the last post. First post was power y plugged in router and computer plugged into router.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Reset router to factory settings and now it won't setup.*

Did you notice you are posting the same lan ip and gateway in both ipconfigs?

It can't be this way. You should have completely different ip address when connected to the power y vs when connected to the router.

Maybe you uploaded the wrong file capture?

Please post a ipconfig /all when connected to the power y bypassing the router and another ipconfig /all when connected to the router. Thanks


----------



## forlornhope638 (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Reset router to factory settings and now it won't setup.*

Router:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Brooke>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Brooke-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR928X Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-08-E9-D6-F8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F0-7B-CB-E6-BC-48
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Con
troller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-5A-B6-E5-05-13
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b9db:f4e2:aefd:ca9e%10(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.202.158(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 242244278
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-08-5F-0D-70-5A-B6-E5-05-13

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F5E32B27-912E-4656-9303-48C4DDA40011}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {543126CF-9AB8-4406-972C-20AEB4C8CADA}:


Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.Belkin:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{8B41104F-EA93-4089-A1BE-667679F28C92}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{0479DAA0-4F27-4AB5-8BDC-254E2D773A54}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Brooke>

Power Y Direct:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Brooke>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Brooke-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR928X Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-08-E9-D6-F8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F0-7B-CB-E6-BC-48
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Con
troller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-5A-B6-E5-05-13
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b9db:f4e2:aefd:ca9e%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.3.190(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, October 07, 2013 12:35:47 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, October 07, 2013 2:05:47 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.3.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.3.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 242244278
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-08-5F-0D-70-5A-B6-E5-05-13

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.3.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F5E32B27-912E-4656-9303-48C4DDA40011}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {543126CF-9AB8-4406-972C-20AEB4C8CADA}:


Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.Belkin:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{8B41104F-EA93-4089-A1BE-667679F28C92}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{0479DAA0-4F27-4AB5-8BDC-254E2D773A54}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Brooke>


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

The power y is probably normal if your using a wireless broadband connection such as xplornet, or another internet provider that uses Motorola or similar radios for internet. The power side of that should run Poe up to the modem.

Does your internet provider give you a static IP address for internet?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Reset router to factory settings and now it won't setup.*

Shekka did you review the pictures in post #7 ?

Sure is a strange way to supply poe to a modem via its lan port???
Sure doesn't look like a standard poe injector


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Wand3r3r said:


> Shekka did you review the pictures in post #7 ? Sure is a strange way to supply poe to a modem via its lan port??? Sure doesn't look like a standard poe injector


Ya I did. We see those all the time up here. 

Usually in AirMax radios.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Reset router to factory settings and now it won't setup.*

Forlornhope683 can you post a pic of your modem? make and model?


----------



## forlornhope638 (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Reset router to factory settings and now it won't setup.*

no modem that I can see.

http://i.imgur.com/Ec5jjQ8.jpg (laptop, router and ac adaptor that goes to the y split)

http://i.imgur.com/vfojcLb.jpg (internet cable goes from y split to wall)

Then the internet cable goes outside and ends at an antenna.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Reset router to factory settings and now it won't setup.*

Please post a ipconfig /all when connected to the power y bypassing the router and another ipconfig /all when connected to the router. Thanks


----------



## forlornhope638 (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Reset router to factory settings and now it won't setup.*

router is the same as posted in #11 and power y bypassing the router is the same as power y direct in #11

this is frustrating


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Reset router to factory settings and now it won't setup.*

Sorry but this can only be true if miscabled [pic doesn't support this] or your router is in bridge mode.

You can not connect/configure your router when in bridge mode.

It does not appear your roommate set it to factory defaults or it would not be in bridge mode.

You need to reset it to factory defaults so you can access it via the defaults shown in your routers manual.


----------



## forlornhope638 (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Reset router to factory settings and now it won't setup.*

My roommate used a sharp knife when she held down the reset button and maybe that broke it. I tried factory reseting multiple times with no result so I went out and bought a different router. New one works like a charm :3 Thanks guys for the help though. I really appreciate it


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Reset router to factory settings and now it won't setup.*

" used a sharp knife " Gee no paperclip or toothpick available eh? Hopefully you didn't get another belkin since they are bottom of the line. Best of luck.


----------

